# Problème transfert iMessage entre MacBook Air et iPhone 4S



## Pépinot76 (6 Novembre 2014)

Bonsoir à tous, tout d'abord j'espère avoir posté dans la bonne rubrique mais je pense que oui.

---------------------------
_Note du modérateur-squatteur (ici Aliboron) :_
*Ben non. Vu que ça traite d'échange entre appareils, de synchronisation, de réseaux, ça va dans "Internet et réseau". *

Alors voilà j'expose mon soucis, étant un peut nul en réglage etc je suis un peut perdu.

Voilà j'ai téléchargé sur mon Macbook Air (mi2013) la version 10.10 de OS X YOSEMITE est depuis je ne reçois plus les iMessage de mes contacts sur mon iPhone 4S (sous iOS 8.1) je les reçois uniquement sur mon MacBook, c'est très énervant, parfois quand j'écris un message sur mon iPhone ça le transmet en même temps sur mon Mac mais dès que j'ai une réponse elle est automatiquement reçue sur le Mac.

L'inverse serait mieux car le téléphone est plus fait pour recevoir les messages que le Mac ... 

Surement un réglage tout bête qui m'est passé à côté mais mes deux appareils sont connectés entre eux ! 

Pour info, sur mon Mac j'ai souvent ce message qui s'inscrit à l'écran :

"Vos Identifiant Apple et numéro de téléphone sont maintenant utilisés pour iMessage sur un nouvel appareil (iPhone)."

Alors que c'est déjà fait ! J'ai déjà validé ce message plusieurs fois.

Et pareil pour les FaceTime ils ne marchent plus qu'avec le Mac et non avec l'iPhone.

Merci d'avance 

Bonne soirée


----------



## thomkst (6 Novembre 2014)

Tu as toujours les iMessages d'activés sur ton iPhone ?

Sur ton iPhone, tu ne reçois plus les iMessages mais pas de soucis avec les messages classiques ?


----------



## Pépinot76 (6 Novembre 2014)

Merci au modérateur pour le déplacement au bon endroit ! 


thomkst a dit:


> Tu as toujours les iMessages d'activés sur ton iPhone ?
> 
> Sur ton iPhone, tu ne reçois plus les iMessages mais pas de soucis avec les messages classiques ?


Oui les iMessage sont activés sur mon Iphone, et je reçois bien les messages normaux en vert.


----------



## Pépinot76 (6 Novembre 2014)

Zut, personne ne peut m'aider ?


----------



## chapeau (12 Novembre 2014)

Pas pour aider, mais j'ai exactement le meme phénomène. J'ai l'impression qu'il n'est reçu qu'à un seul endroit a la fois. Une fois reçu sur le mac alors que l'iphone n'a pas d'accès a internet, il est "perdu" pour le téléphone.

C'est du moins ce qui se produit chez moi...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (14 Novembre 2014)

Etes-vous connecté à iCloud dans les préférences de FaceTime et Messages sur le Mac et dans les réglages FaceTime et Messages sur l'iPhone ?


----------

